# The Dam



## Kacey (Jan 12, 2007)

And before you ask... yes, snopes.com certifies this is _a true story_ - if all too demonstrative of the government.

This is an actual letter sent to a man named Ryan DeVries by the Pennsylvania Department of Environmental Quality, State of Pennsylvania.  This guy's response is hilarious, but read the State's letter before you get to the response letter. 




> SUBJECT: DEQ File No.97-59-0023; T11N; R10W, Sec. 20; Lycoming County
> 
> Dear Mr. DeVries:
> 
> ...





> Inland Lakes and Streams, of the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Pennsylvania Compiled Laws, annotated.
> 
> The Department has been informed that one or both of the dams partially failed during a recent rain event, causing debris and flooding at downstream locations. We find that dams of this nature are inherently hazardous and cannot be permitted. The Department therefore orders you to cease and desist all activities at this location, and to restore the stream to a free-flow
> condition by removing all wood and brush forming the dams from the stream channel. All restoration work shall be completed no later than January 31, 2006.
> ...





Here is the actual response sent back by Mr. DeVries: 



> Re: DEQ File No. 97-59-0023; T11N; R10W, Sec. 20; Lycoming County
> 
> Dear Mr. Price,
> 
> Your certified letter dated 12/17/02 has been handed to me to respond to. I am the legal landowner but not the Contractor at





> 2088 Dagget Lane, Trout Run, Pennsylvania.
> 
> A couple of beavers are in the (State unauthorized) process of constructing and maintaining two wood "debris" dams across the outlet stream of my Spring Pond. While I did not pay for, authorize, nor supervise their dam project, I think they would be highly offended that you call their skillful use of natures building materials "debris." I would like to challenge your department to attempt to emulate their dam project any time and/or any place you choose. I believe I can safely state there is no way you could ever match their dam skills, their dam resourcefulness, their dam ingenuity, their dam persistence, their dam determination and/or their dam work ethic.
> 
> ...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2007)

:lfao:


----------



## bydand (Jan 12, 2007)

True, but it happened in Michigan really.  I seen this a couple of years ago (happened in 1997) and according to Snopes.com it was in Michigan as well.  Still funny as heck though.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 12, 2007)

it's great!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 12, 2007)

lol!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 12, 2007)

I've read that before and always roll my eyes  at it because people sometimes just don't stop to see the forest for the trees. Dam Beavers!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought it was dam funny!


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 16, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 16, 2007)

:lfao: , I got such a chuckle over this.  OMG!


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 16, 2007)

What do you expect from the dam government?


----------

